# Palo Duro Canyon



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Anyone have suggestions on the best campsites.Reckon we'll be dragging the Casita up there as soon as the Artic blast are finished.:help:


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a Casita 17 SD.

Post your question here......

http://www.casitaclub.com/forums/forum/2-the-casita-club-forum/

.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Palo Duro is a great park. Great place for mountain bikes too. Great museum in Canyon, one of the best in the state I think.

I also have a Casita..

Some pics from our last visit to Palo Duro http://www.pbase.com/arlon/palo_duro


----------

